# Estoy cansado



## Hiro Sasaki

Estoy cansado de trabajar mucho.  
Insinua que el harbalnte quiere cambiar de trabajo ? 
 
Estoy cansado de haber trabajado mucho. 

Estoy cansado por mucho trabajo
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Eugin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Estoy cansado de trabajar mucho.
> Insinua que el harbalnte quiere cambiar de trabajo ?
> 
> Estoy cansado de haber trabajado mucho.
> 
> Estoy cansado por mucho trabajo
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Hola Hiro!
Si lo que quieres decir es que la persona quiere cambiar de trabajo, yo diría: "*Estoy cansado DE este trabajo*"


----------



## volky

Hiro, si pudieras ser más preciso con la ayuda que necesitas.

Si estas buscando entender que significa estoy cansado de trabajar mucho, no necesariamente quiere decir que quiero cambiar de trabajo, solo que hay mucho que hacer y eso provoca el cansancio.

Estoy cansado de haber trabajado mucho.  Yo diría Estoy cansado por haber trabajado mucho.

Estoy cansado por mucho trabajo, suena incorrecto.  Yo diría Estoy cansado de tanto trabajo.

Espero que esto ayude, pero para una próxima ocasión, recuerda ser específico en tu petición.


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Estoy cansado de trabajar mucho.
> Insinua que el harbalnte quiere cambiar de trabajo ?
> 
> Estoy cansado de haber trabajado mucho.
> 
> Estoy cansado por mucho trabajo
> 
> No, NO insinúa que el HABLANTE quiera cambiar de trabajo.
> Dice que siente CANSANCIO (fatiga), después de haber trabajado.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Me han ayudado mucho ! 

Estoy cansado de ese trabajo. /este trabjo. = Insinua que el hablante
quiere cambiar de trabajo.
y entonces, "Estoy cansado de tanto trabajo" tiene el mismo matiz ? 

Es correcto " Ella estaba cansada de su vida/de la vida. " ? 
(Queria suicidarse ).


----------



## Txiri

Instead of "cansado", I would suggest "harto"


----------



## ordequin

Estoy cansado de ese trabajo. /este trabjo. = Insinua que el hablante
quiere cambiar de trabajo

Es correcto " Ella estaba cansada de su vida/de la vida. " ? 
(Queria suicidarse ).[/quo
te]
Sí, es correcto, eso es lo que expresa.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

La página web. siguiente es un texto de español.
 
http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/espanol-estar-ser-ukemi.html
 
Yo creo que “cansado” tiene dos sentidos.  “cansado fisicamente “ o cansado mentalmente”.
 
“I’ve got tired of leaning French and now I am learning Japanese. “ 
In this sentence, the speaker was not physically. tired of learning French 
 
Por favor, envies a mi dos frases que usan “cansado” o “cansada” 
Fisicamente o no fisicamente. 
 
Si uno esta cansado mentalmente, se podra usar "harto de ". como]
dice Txiri. 
 
Son un poco complicados "de" y "por". 
 
Saludos
 
Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## aurilla

"Estoy harto de este trabajo". = 
"I'm sick / tired of this job."


----------



## ordequin

Hola Hiro:
Yo creo que CANSADO abarca los dos sentidos, físico y mental. Es la construción de la frase que hagas la que expresará el sentido que le quieras dar.
Lo de HARTO  va más en el sentido de cansancio mental. Es más coloquial.
Pero también puedes utilizar la palabra CANSADO.
-Estaba cansada(harta) de sus mentiras, pero le costaba mucho tomar la decisión de dejarle.
-¡ Me estoy cansando(hartando) ya de tus quejas! ¡Deja de lamentarte y ponte a
 trabajar!
- Me cansaba ( hastiaba) tanto su contínuo afán de protagonismo, que al final me harté y estallé. Le dije cosas que me había callado durante mucho tiempo.
 Espero te sirvan estos ejemplos. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Volky, es dificil elegir entre "de" y "por". 

Estoy cansado de haber trabajado mucho. Yo diría Estoy cansado por haber trabajado mucho.

Estoy cansado por mucho trabajo, suena incorrecto. Yo diría Estoy cansado de tanto trabajo.
Ordequin, "pero le costaba mucho tomar la decisión de dejarle." 
No comprendo bien. Yo comprenderia mas facilmente " Me ha costado
mucho trajbajo hacerle dejar de decir mas mentiras. 

" Estalle " : Parece que quiere decir" Quede cabreado ".

Muchas gracias, todos,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

" pero le costaba mucho tomar la decisión de dejarle " 
Creo que guardaba alguna reserva pero finalmente dijo con toda franquza
" No dejas de decir mas mentiras ! " y ya no le importaba que se se perdiera una amistad ". Ya no podia contenerse y quede estallado (??? 
tan cabreado ).  Pensais que lo comprendi acertadamente ?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cuando uno queda harto de tantas mentiras, diria " Basta ya ! " 
o " Basta de tus mentiras ! " o "Basta de mentiras ! " ?? 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

" Basta ya !" tiene otro sentido ? Eso es bastante, suficiente y no 
excesivo.


----------



## ordequin

Estoy cansado de haber trabajado mucho. Yo diría Estoy cansado por haber trabajado mucho.Las dos correctas, se emplea más la primera
Estoy cansado por mucho ... suena incorrecto. Yo diría Estoy cansado de tanto trabajo.
Ordequin, "pero le costaba mucho tomar la decisión de dejarle." 
No comprendo bien. Yo comprenderia mas facilmente " Me ha costado
mucho trajbajo hacerle dejar de decir mas mentiras. 
 You didn't understand the meaning of the sentence. The girl got tired of his lies, but she didn't leave him inmediatly. She needed some time to do it. DEJARLE(a él) DEJARLA(a ella) DEJARLO(una cosa, un objeto)
" Estallé " : Parece que quiere decir" Quedé cabreado ".No, not necessaryly.That is about an emotional reaction, like an inward explosion.


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Cuando uno queda harto de tantas mentiras, diria " Basta ya ! "
> o " Basta de tus mentiras ! " o "Basta de mentiras ! " ??
> Así es, esa es la idea.


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> " Basta ya !" tiene otro sentido ? El sentido que le has dado es el apropiado. La persona que dice"¡basta ya!" quiere que cese(que pare, que termine) aquello que la está molestando(fastidiando, incomodando, perturbando...)
> Saludos Hiroaki,no te respondí antes porque me sentía muy mal debido al calor. 37ºC y 90º/º de humedad!!!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ordequin : "dejarle "  quiere decir " abandonarle".  She took some time 
before "abandonarle " ?  Perdone, todavia no me es claro.


----------



## ordequin

En efecto Hiro, dejarle quiere decir abandonarle. En España por lo menos es más habitual el primer término. El segundo es más rotundo, implica una mayor gravedad en cuanto a consecuencias. Por ejemplo: Abandonó a su mujer, dejándola a ella y a sus tres hijos en una precaria situación económica.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Me ocurrio una frase "como sardinas en lata ".

Enriqueced vuestro vocabulario aprendiendo varias expresiones similares
con un matriz distinto. 

(1) Yo no quiero ir al centro de Osaka, porque me da vueltas la cabeza
ver tanta gente paseando como sardinas en lata. . .
 
Esta bien ?
 
Saludos 
 
Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ordequin said:
			
		

> En efecto Hiro, dejarle quiere decir abandonarle. En España por lo menos es más habitual el primer término. El segundo es más rotundo, implica una mayor gravedad en cuanto a consecuencias. Por ejemplo: Abandonó a su mujer, dejándola a ella y a sus tres hijos en una precaria situación económica.


 
Gracias, 

Recuerdo un chiste.
 
Mi mujer finalmente me abandonó.
 
¡ Qué pena ! 
 
¿ Qué pena ?  Mas vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

(1) No me gusta ir al centro porque me siento incómodo con tanta gente.
 
(2) No me gusta ir al centro porque me siento incomodado.
 
Creo que (2) es mejor.  Creo que " incomodo" se refiere a una comodidad como 
en el moderno tren con buenos servicios. 
 
No me equivoco ? 
 
Hiro


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

incomodarse : Las siguientes frases no tienen ningun error ? 

" Una gerenta de la cadena de los restaurantes con su sede en 
Kioto dijo : " En Osaka, a mucha gente no le incomoda que se 
sieten a su lado otros clientes desconocidos, pero en Kioto, la 
gente no es tan abierta y es exclusiva y le incomoda que se 
comparta la misma mesa con desconocidos. 

Kioto se encuentra a sólo unos 40 kilómetors pero su gente tiene una 
idiosincracia peculliar o se puede decir que los Osaqueños tienen
una idiosincrasia peculiar. "

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Otro significado de "dar vueltas".  Es interesante "dar vueltas". 

"imaginéis?"  ​Estoy dándole vueltas a esa palabra pensando como se usa en español actualmente, no se usa mucho y en forma interrogativa menos todavía.

Nos dicen “Ni lo imaginéis!" cuando hacemos algo peligroso. ​


----------



## Guess What?

Estoy canzado / arto de este trabajo = querer buscar otro


----------



## ordequin

Sí, Hiro, está perfecto. Además, es una expresión que se emplea muy habitualmente. ¡Hasta el lunes! ¡Saludos!


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> incomodarse : Las siguientes frases no tienen ningun error ?
> 
> " Una gerente de la cadena de( los )restaurantes ,con (su) sede en       (PALABRAS O LETRAS ENTRE COMILLAS, ELIMINAR)
> Kioto dijo - : " En Osaka, a mucha gente no le incomoda que se
> sieten a su lado otros clientes( desconocidos), pero en Kioto, la
> gente no es tan abierta (y), es exclusiva, y le incomoda que se
> comparta la misma mesa con desconocidos.
> 
> Kioto se encuentra a sólo unos 40 kilómetors pero su gente tiene una
> idiosincracia pecul(l)iar ,(o se puede decir)( que los Osaqueños tienen
> una idiosincra(s)ia peculiar. "); aunque tambien podría decirse que son los Osaqueños los que tienen una idiosincracia particular.
> 
> Hola Hiro, ¿qué tal estás? Errores gramaticales no hay. Has escrito mal algunas palabras, idiosincracia, gerente y peculiar. Te he puesto las comas, "en rojo", y entre paréntesis las palabras a eliminar, por una cuestión DE ESTILO, para FLUIDIFICAR el lenguaje. Es decir las palabras entre paréntesis son innecesarias. La última frase te la he cambiado también por una cuestión de estilo. He intentado no reiterar la palabra peculiar, cambiándola en la segunda parte de la frase por "particular", te he construido una frase más compacta que hace más incapié( queda más claro) en la paradoja.¿Quienes son entonces los peculiares? Para los de Osaka serán los de Kioto y viceversa. Mi frase pone mayor énfasis en esta cuestión. Hiro, tambien es importante prestes atención a las comas. Hacen mucho más fácil la lectura, en ocasiones evitan significados confusos o ambiguos. Ayudan a la comprensión.
> Oye, por cierto, el chiste ¡buenísimo!. Me he reído un montón.
> Saludos desde Bilbao.


----------



## ordequin

Guess What? said:
			
		

> Estoy canzado / arto de este trabajo = querer buscar otro


Oye, Guess... que cansado es con "S", y harto lleva "H"....que le vas a confundir al bueno de Hiro.....Hiro, atención al dato!


----------



## lleida2

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Me ocurrio una frase "como sardinas en lata ".
> 
> Enriqueced vuestro vocabulario aprendiendo varias expresiones similares
> con un matriz distinto.
> 
> (1) Yo no quiero ir al centro de Osaka, porque me da vueltas la cabeza
> ver tanta gente paseando como sardinas en lata. . .
> 
> Esta bien ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiroaki Sasaki


 
Yo no quiero ir al centro de Osaka, porque me da vueltas la cabeza DE
ver tanta gente paseando como sardinas en lata. . .


----------



## ordequin

Lo de "ni te lo imagines", "ni lo pienses", "ni lo sueñes", "ni se te ocurra",(todas ellas, frases con similar significado y uso coloquial) no creo tenga nada que ver con el peligro.
Para que lo veas te pongo ejemplos:
Un niño le pide a su madre que le compre la nueva videoconsola, y la madre le responde:-¡Ni lo sueñes!
Igual el niño no se lo merece, o la consola es muy cara, o simplemente la madre "no está por la labor"; es decir que no se la va a comprar, que el niño no tiene ninguna posibilidad de convencer a la madre.
Otro ejemplo:
Un camarero en un restaurante le pregunta a un compañero, si cree que el
maître le dejará faltar un día (de mucho trabajo), para asistir al concierto de su grupo favorito que es la ilusión de su vida. Y el compañero le responde:-¡Ni lo pienses!
La frase "ni se te ocurra" tiene un matiz ligeramente diferente a las otras tres. Se emplearía en un contexto en el que, no es que haya alguien que pregunte o pida algo, sino que está decidido a hacerlo.
Ejemplo:
Una amiga a otra: -Ya verás, voy a salir a la calle vestida como una Drag Queen y con el pelo teñido de verde. ¡Qué caras van a poner todos!
La amiga le responde: -¡Ni se te ocurra!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gentilicio : vasco o vascuense


Ud.habla vasco ? ( vascuense ) ? 


El es vasco ? El es vascuense ? 

No he vivido nunca en Espanha.  No he leido tanto en espanhol.
Pero, me parece que "vascuense" es un poco arcaico. Es cierto ?

saludos


Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Kioto se encuentra a sólo unos 40 kilómetros pero su gente tiene una 
idiosincracia singular ; aunque también podría decirse son los Osaqueños
los que tienen idiosincracia particular. Somos tan alejados unos de otros 
aunque estamos cerca entre nosotros geográficamente. 

He agregado un poco. mas.  

A proposito, hace unos anhos, me escribio un espanhol :
"Los ingles dicen que los espanholes son different, pero a decir la
verdad, son ellos los que son distintos. 

La gente de Kioto tiene una idiosincracia DISTINTA. ??? 
Se puede decir asi ?

Saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Gentilicio : vasco o vascuence
> No he vivido nunca en Espanha. España No he leido tanto en espanhol.español
> Pero, me parece que "vascuense" es un poco arcaico. Es cierto ?
> Sí, Hiro, así es efectivamente, vascuence es un término en desuso. lo puedes ver escrito, pero me parece raro que lo oigas. Quizás podría decirlo una persona muy anciana, y creo que ya, ni eso.
> Lo que sí te digo, es que "vascuence" va referido a la lengua, no a la persona; ésta sería un "vasco/a", pero no un vascuence.
> De todas formas la Lengua Vasca, en el Pais Vasco , y tambien oficialmente, se conoce como EUSKERA; aunque en el resto de España lo llaman "vasco", igual que a las personas.
> Perdona Hiro, me acabo de dar cuenta porque pones España con "nh", claro!, tu ordenador no tiene "ñ"!
> Un saludo!


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Somos tan alejados unos de otros
> aunque estamos cerca entre nosotros geográficamente. Estamos tan alejados...
> A ver si esto te ayuda. Cuando "uno es", nos referimos a algo intrínseco en la persona, como ser rubio, o profesor de Karate, o español.
> Cuando "uno está", hacemos referencia a un sitio, a un estado (de ánimo, una situación que vive una persona)
> Yo estoy en Kioto.
> Yo estoy contenta.
> Yo estoy despedida. (I'm fired)
> Yo estoy fuerte(Estoy fuerte ahora porque llevo unos meses entrenando en el gimnasio)
> Yo soy fuerte(El hecho de ser fuerte es algo natural en mí, siempre lo he sido, no depende de que entrene)
> Bueno, no es de una exactitud matemática, pero creo que esta orientación puede serte útil.
> Un saludo.
> 
> La gente de Kioto tiene una idiosincracia DISTINTA. ???
> Se puede decir asi ? Sí, claro. Está bien dicho.


----------

